# Linux mint not starting up



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I installed new Linux Mint 19 on netbook, when I power on or restart the desktop will not fully load, I see the splash screen but then goes blank and the power button flashes, if I press the power button a second time it will fully load. Can't figure out why I have to press power button a second time to get Mint to load.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Can you state make/model of your Netbook.

As its a netbook you must have installed from USB as netbook's dont generally have a CD/DVD drive.

Looking at the ISO imges:

https://linuxmint.com/release.php?id=32

Which version have you downloaded?
Cinnamon, Mate or Xfce?

Without this basic information no one can answer your question.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the Gateway LT2021u netbook with Atom processor, 2 gigs ram, I first tried the xfce and then did a fresh install of Cinnamon, both with same results. Once I get passed the issue of having to do the power on button twice, the netbook runs fine, also got all the updates installed.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Before you installed it did you get the same problem booting from the USB disk in live mode?

This is the way to test a compatible distro before you install.

A black screen can mean your video card is trying to run in a resolution it cant support or maybe a problem with the acpi adapter.

Try this at the grub screen the first entry will be highlight press"e" to edit the
grub lines.

Add the following line to the bottom

nomodeset

Then either try and boot with F10 (if you have that key) or ctrl-x *thats hold control and press x , release both keys)

See if it boots without black screen


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I did not really run in live mode to notice, I just installed with usb drive. This machine had xp on it before with no issues. Linux is new to me so not under standing about grub. Like I said once it does load there are no problems. Thanks for your input.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I also noticed that the auto login screen does not show until the second time when pressing the power button.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I figured out how to get to the grub screen and did as you instructed, pressed the ctrl and x together then released, still would not boot normal.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Also noticed that if I wait a minute or so after the boot fails, I can press the enter tab and then it fully boots up.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Trying the live install first probes your system and (mostly) recognises your hardware. Installation then from the live install uses these options.


One thing i did not explain too well is that the "nomodeset" option must be appended to the line in grub menu that loads the kernel . I've found a link now that shows this clearer:

https://askubuntu.com/questions/162...black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it

Although its for ubuntu and you have installed mint the procedure is the same.
If nomodeset was in the correct place you will have to try some other options.
Try

acpi=off

again enter this at the linux line and press ctrl-x to boot.

If this fails you are going to then change your BIOS to first boot from USB then insert the USB drive you downloaded Mint on ans see if you have a usable system in live mode.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Not sure if I was clear in my description, upon startup I do get the Mint logo on screen with the 5 progress dots for about 20 seconds, then it goes to a black screen with the power button flashing orange. Like I mentioned in the previous post, after about a minute, when I press the enter key it fully boots normal. Thanks again for your help, this is a whole new leaning for me.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

In your first post you said you pressed "power" button,. Now you say "enter" button. This may be a different problem, 

When linux Mint loads (after pressing enter ) button can you find the terninal icon, it will
look similar to:

https://www.google.com/search?q=linux+terminal+icon

When it opens can you type:

systemd-analyse blame

Press enter. There may be a few lines. Can you copy
this output (just scroll mouse and use copy) and then
paste the output with your next post please.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Is this what you want?
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ sudo apt install systemd-analyse blame
[sudo] password for rod: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package systemd-analyse
E: Unable to locate package blame
[email protected]:~/Desktop$


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

hal8000 said:


> In your first post you said you pressed "power" button,. Now you say "enter" button. This may be a different problem,
> 
> When linux Mint loads (after pressing enter ) button can you find the terninal icon, it will
> look similar to:
> ...





rodb said:


> Is this what you want?
> [email protected]:~/Desktop$ sudo apt install systemd-analyse blame
> [sudo] password for rod:
> Reading package lists... Done
> ...


Kindly stick to the instructions as given especially since you're new to Linux and learning. Doing your own things won't help you much.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I was trying to follow hal8000 instructions. Looks like I am not understanding what to do next. Yes this is all new to me, been with windows since ME version.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> I was trying to follow hal8000 instructions. Looks like I am not understanding what to do next. Yes this is all new to me, been with windows since ME version.


Look at hal8000's post again. I've colored the command you're supposed to run in blue. Add or subtract nothing to it, just run it as it is and post its outcome. If you got the "sudo apt install" bit from elsewhere, kindly don't include it.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Do I run from the open in terminal? If so it says : command not found.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

When the linux terminal is open, it will look similar to the windows command prompt you are familiar with.

So when the terminal is open, just type the words highlighted in blue, then press the enter command:

systemd-analyze


If you get "command not found" message you may be mistyping, so its all lower case and
no space between the hypen "-" and systemd and analyze
From Mint 18 onwards (including version 19) the boot changed to systemd. On my version
of Mint 17.3 it still uses an older init based boot system.

However, you should get a lot of lines from the command prompt, last time you deviated from the instructions and tried to install systemd but just type the words in blue and I'll check later tonight or tomorrow for a reply


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are results: [email protected]:~$ systemd-analyze
Startup finished in 10.056s (kernel) + 30.746s (userspace) = 40.802s
graphical.target reached after 30.656s in userspace
[email protected]:~$


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> Here are results: [email protected]:~$ systemd-analyze
> Startup finished in 10.056s (kernel) + 30.746s (userspace) = 40.802s
> graphical.target reached after 30.656s in userspace
> [email protected]:~$


Well done, but you omitted the _blame_ switch. Run it as follows:


```
[COLOR=blue]systemd-analyze blame[/COLOR]
```
OR


```
[COLOR=blue]systemd-analyze blame[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkRed] > Desktop/systemd.txt[/COLOR]
```
This will create a text file on the desktop called systemd.txt, containing the output of the command line above. Double click to open it and copy its contents here.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Results: 
18.107s dev-sda1.device
13.407s systemd-journal-flush.service
12.468s udisks2.service
12.249s lvm2-monitor.service
12.245s apt-daily.service
10.673s NetworkManager.service
9.639s systemd-sysctl.service
7.836s systemd-udevd.service
7.424s ubuntu-system-adjustments.service
7.308s networkd-dispatcher.service
6.031s keyboard-setup.service
5.716s thermald.service
4.319s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
3.991s accounts-daemon.service
3.792s ModemManager.service
3.505s apt-daily-upgrade.service
3.279s systemd-modules-load.service
2.510s grub-common.service
2.125s avahi-daemon.service
2.107s upower.service
1.994s apport.service
1.910s speech-dispatcher.service
1.830s polkit.service
1.809s hddtemp.service
1.765s lm-sensors.service
1.730s gpu-manager.service
1.676s pppd-dns.service
1.645s rsyslog.service
1.644s systemd-logind.service
1.217s lightdm.service
1.209s plymouth-quit-wait.service
1.179s networking.service
1.143s kerneloops.service
1.098s systemd-remount-fs.service
1.085s dev-hugepages.mount
1.083s dev-mqueue.mount
968ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
951ms sys-kernel-debug.mount
844ms apparmor.service
793ms swapfile.swap
689ms systemd-journald.service
604ms systemd-random-seed.service
573ms dns-clean.service
511ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
485ms blk-availability.service
449ms [email protected]e
435ms wpa_supplicant.service
421ms systemd-resolved.service
390ms plymouth-read-write.service
379ms colord.service
378ms systemd-timesyncd.service
359ms ufw.service
320ms packagekit.service
198ms kmod-static-nodes.service
165ms systemd-rfkill.service
164ms plymouth-start.service
156ms systemd-update-utmp-runlevel.service
155ms setvtrgb.service
135ms systemd-update-utmp.service
77ms systemd-tmpfiles-clean.service
73ms console-setup.service
61ms ureadahead-stop.service
26ms openvpn.service
25ms rtkit-daemon.service
24ms systemd-user-sessions.service
24ms sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount
21ms sys-kernel-config.mount
21ms [email protected]:acpi_video0.service
18ms motd-news.service


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

To hal8000, "In your first post you said you pressed "power" button,. Now you say "enter" button". This may be a different problem.
Usually the enter button gets it to start up after initial fail, But sometimes that does not work and then I have to hit the power button.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok thanks for results, thats a 40 second boot time from when you press "enter".

What happens if you dont press "enter" or "power" button. Will the system boot if you wait up to 5 or 15 minutes?
If it does not boot after 15 minutes, then you will have to press enter, but if it does indeed start (without any key presses) then some other boot service will be logged by systemd.
Your entries from systemd are the default startup services, some you wont need and can be disabled, but for now see if you can get your netbook to load
without pressing any keys, if it does, then please post a fresh copy of:

systemd-analyze blame


I've seen slow startups before that took 5 minutes which were waiting for a network service like samba but that is not in your startup.
I'll check later for a reply.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Waited 25 minutes, still would not start without pressing "enter".


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

24minutes is too long.

As the problem happens before you press either "enter" or "power" you cannot gather any information up to this point.

After pressing one of the buttons, the boot process continues normally.
There are now only 2 options left:
1) Either leave it the way it is
2) Try a reinstall

If you go with option2 though, you must boot Linux Mint from the Live USB image you downloaded. If it does not boot to a desktop, then you maight have the same problem.

You can boot from the live USB disk though without writing or changing anything on your hard disk. Jusr set BIOS to boot from USB, insert USB disk
and make sure it boots and loads the desktop.

If you dont want to reinstall, that ok though, you can use your system as is and get a feel for the rest of the applications; you've had an early introduction to the terminal (shell) though


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

While waiting I went ahead and re-installed the OS hoping that would fix, I was wrong, same issue, guess I will live with the problem for now. Also decided to test this same Mint on another laptop, a HP Pavilion DV6000 that had Windows 
XP installed. Everything installed fine and starts up first time. Only issue with the machine is wifi not working, I have been doing a lot of reading on Linux, it is quite a learning curve. I will try to get the wifi working with more research. If I have no success I will start a new post. Again thanks to all of you that have helped. :smile:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The netbook has a hard drive status indicator led. Does it show ongoing activity when the mint logo disappears on screen?


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Hard drive does Not flash after first attempt to start. Only flashing light is the power button.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> Hard drive does Not flash after first attempt to start. Only flashing light is the power button.


Have a look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/162...black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it and try the workarounds mentioned. It could be a silly case of zero visibility due to a turned off back-light or a hardware compatibility bug in the worst case scenario. One particular option I'd like to see the result of is disabling the splash screen (mint logo with flashing dots during startup), so that instead of the the splash screen, you get to see various messages about the ongoing boot process. It's possible that when the splash screen disappears and the screen remain blank, maybe the logon screen is waiting for your input but you're just not seeing it for some reason. I'm also curious to know if you chose the option to encrypt your home directory or not, or if you enabled automatic logon or not.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

There is no option in the bios to disable splash screen. I did not choose the option to encrypt, I did set to auto login on install. When starting up the small mint logo appears for about 30 seconds, then screen goes black, no activity on hard disk at all. Power button flashes until I push the enter button, then all works fine.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> There is no option in the bios to disable splash screen. I did not choose the option to encrypt, I did set to auto login on install. When starting up the small mint logo appears for about 30 seconds, then screen goes black, no activity on hard disk at all. Power button flashes until I push the enter button, then all works fine.


The splash screen is disabled by editing grub options, not in the bios, same way you did the nomodeset option.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I went into the grub section but don't see the option to disable splash screen.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> I went into the grub section but don't see the option to disable splash screen.


See https://askubuntu.com/questions/250...ssages-to-be-printed-on-screen-during-boot-up


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I followed these instructions:

Start your system and wait for the GRUB menu to show (if you don't see a GRUB menu, press and hold the left Shift key right after starting the system).
Now highlight the kernel you want to use, and press the e key. You should be able to see and edit the commands associated with the highlighted kernel.
Go down to the line starting with linux and remove the parameters quiet and splash.
Now press Ctrl + x to boot.
Still would not fully boot up, still had to hit Enter a second time.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> I followed these instructions:
> 
> Start your system and wait for the GRUB menu to show (if you don't see a GRUB menu, press and hold the left Shift key right after starting the system).
> Now highlight the kernel you want to use, and press the e key. You should be able to see and edit the commands associated with the highlighted kernel.
> ...


The objective of that exercise is to see various messages on screen as Mint boots up instead of the logo, and the last messages that are visible just before the screen goes dark can point us in the right direction.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

More things to try https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/display


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I noticed that the syslog file that gets generated has some errors, would that be helpful ?


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> The objective of that exercise is to see various messages on screen as Mint boots up instead of the logo, and the last messages that are visible just before the screen goes dark can point us in the right direction.


I keep trying to see the text on the screen before it goes black but it goes too fast to read. I tried hitting the pause/break but it would not stop the screen so that I could read, is their a way to pause the screen to help point in the right direction ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> I keep trying to see the text on the screen before it goes black but it goes too fast to read. I tried hitting the pause/break but it would not stop the screen so that I could read, is their a way to pause the screen to help point in the right direction ?


See https://askubuntu.com/a/821801


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

The message I get is: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed. Waited 5 minutes to then hit the enter key and get: dbus failed to construct signal, after that it boots normal.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> The message I get is: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed. Waited 5 minutes to then hit the enter key and get: dbus failed to construct signal, after that it boots normal.


Can you post the full log?


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Copy/paste not working.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> Copy/paste not working.


I recommend redirecting the output to a file that can be uploaded here or whose contents can be viewed using a text editor. To redirect command output, use the greater-than operative *>* on your keyboard as follows:


```
[COLOR=Blue]journalctl -b0 --system _COMM=systemd[/COLOR] [COLOR=Red]>[/COLOR] [COLOR=Purple]Desktop/systemd.log[/COLOR]
```


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I really like to learn new things including this Linux system, but should it be this difficult to do a simple thing like copy and paste?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> I really like to learn new things including this Linux system, but should it be this difficult to do a simple thing like copy and paste?


Copy and Paste does work, I don't know what you're doing that doesn't work.

See https://superuser.com/questions/357248/how-to-copy-the-terminal-output

A quick Google Search would have given you lots of results on the subject.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I have read many guides on how to perform copy and paste. I was trying to attach a screen shot of the errors for you which I saved to my pictures. I used several different suggestions on how to post the error.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you trying to post it here, if so then you need to use the go advanced button next to the post button then use the paper clip icon to select the file you wish to upload.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> I have read many guides on how to perform copy and paste. I was trying to attach a screen shot of the errors for you which I saved to my pictures. I used several different suggestions on how to post the error.


You can't copy and paste the screenshot into your reply here, you have to attach it or upload it to an image hosting site such as imgur or https://vgy.me/ and post its link here. I would still prefer reading through a text file containing the output of the command-line instead of viewing a screenshot. The command-line I gave earlier will create a log file on the Desktop, so just attach it here.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I did as instructed, would not save the log to desktop. Here is the error on startup.
ACPI Error: method parse/execution failed\_SB.PC10_OSC,AE_Already _Exists (20170831/psparse-550. After waiting 5 minutes I press enter and get this:dbus failed to construct signal, then the pc boots normal.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Stancestans said:


> I recommend redirecting the output to a file that can be uploaded here or whose contents can be viewed using a text editor. To redirect command output, use the greater-than operative *>* on your keyboard as follows:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





rodb said:


> I did as instructed, would not save the log to desktop. Here is the error on startup.
> ACPI Error: method parse/execution failed\_SB.PC10_OSC,AE_Already _Exists (20170831/psparse-550. After waiting 5 minutes I press enter and get this:dbus failed to construct signal, then the pc boots normal.


Run the above quoted command-line from a terminal, which means AFTER you've pressed Enter and the system has fully loaded to the desktop. The log file will be saved on the desktop.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Finally got the log to show on desktop, tried to use imgur and tried as an attachment, both say invalid log file.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> Finally got the log to show on desktop, tried to use imgur and tried as an attachment, both say invalid log file.


Imgur is for images, so don't try to use it for anything else. Rename the file to have a .txt extension and it will upload here, i.e rename from *systemd.log* to *systemd.txt* and attach it here.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

View attachment systemd.txt


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

View attachment systemd.txt

Most current in case first did not work.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

The output is a normal startup log but there is reference to your network several
times. In particular:


Sep 29 07:27:05 rod-LT20 systemd[1]: Started Disk Manager.
Sep 29 07:33:32 rod-LT20 systemd[1]: Started Network Manager.

It is waiting 6 minutes between starting disk manager and network manager. This is too high but not related to your black startup screen.

Systemd can be tuned removing unwanted services like OpenVPN but you need to boot from the live USB image and see if your netbook loads to the desktop (without you pressing enter or power button).

In case any one else has any other ideas, can you state how you connect to the internet?
Is it wifi or ethernet?
Is it a home router or 3G or or cable modem?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

hal8000 said:


> The output is a normal startup log but there is reference to your network several
> times. In particular:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I noticed that long delay too. I forgot to post another command-line to retrieve the ACPI error(s). Will get to it once I get the syntax right.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

The several minutes is the time between first pushing start button and then several minutes later, pressing start button a second time at which it fully boots up. I am using a wireless router to connect with wifi.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's have a look at some more logs. Run each of the following commands and attach the files saved on the desktop:


```
journalctl --system -b0 -k > Desktop/kernelmsg.txt

journalctl --system -b0 | grep -i acpi > Desktop/journal-acpi.txt

journalctl --system -b0 -p err > Desktop/journal-errors.txt

dmesg | grep -i acpi > Desktop/dmesg-acpi.txt

dmesg > Desktop/dmesg.txt
```
Attach all five text files created on the desktop. You can compress (zip) all five of them into a single zip file for quick upload. To do this, select ALL five files, right-click any one of them and select Compress. The dialog that opens should be self explanatory, i.e give the zip file a name, then next to the filename, click the drop-down button and select .zip then click Create to finish. You will find the zip file on the Desktop alongside the text files. Upload it here.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are files, Thanks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> Here are files, Thanks


Great.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Do you have an ethernet cable?

is it possible for you to move your netbook closer to your router and try it on ethernet cable?
This may reduce boot time, but dont think it will get around the fact you have to press power button a second time to boot.

You can use:
systemd-analyze

This will tell you boot time on ethernet cable or:

systemd-analyze blame

To show time required to load each service


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Awaiting Stancestans response, wifi or ethernet had not effect on my issue.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I have finally been able to wholly look at the logs provided and there are just a few errors logged:


```
-- Logs begin at Tue 2018-09-18 10:47:47 PDT, end at Wed 2018-10-03 09:54:04 PDT. --
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI Error: [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20170831/dsfield-212)
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.PCI0._OSC, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20170831/psparse-550)
Oct 03 09:46:33 rod-LT20 wpa_supplicant[631]: dbus: wpa_dbus_get_object_properties: failed to get object properties: (none) none
Oct 03 09:46:33 rod-LT20 wpa_supplicant[631]: dbus: Failed to construct signal
```
While ACPI is an open standard and industry specification, its implementation is a whole other nightmare, with equipment manufacturers and operating system developers taking their own paths. There's an implementation guide that they're supposed to follow, but nothing specific that requires them to do it a certain way only and not another. The result of this is an inconsistency with how a particular device's ACPI features behave on different OS. The 2 ACPI errors encountered above are quite common, but not enough to prevent Linux from fully loading. I could be wrong though, but you can quickly test this by adding the noacpi boot option to disable Linux's implementation of ACPI. If ACPI is the culprit, then Linux should boot just fine when acpi is disabled. The other error involves the wpa dbus daemon, which is responsible for wireless connectivity. The wifi connection is probably not getting restored after resuming from sleep, which is also quite a common problem and a reported bug if I'm not mistaken. This should also not prevent Linux from fully loading.

It is possible that what's happening is a backlight problem. Test this by shining a flashlight to the display when it goes black and see if there's anything displayed on the screen.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I did as instructed, it worked and then followed this to make permanent:
You can make this workaround permanent by:

sudo nano /etc/default/grub
Change line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
Ctrl-X, press Y and then Enter to save and exit.
sudo update-grub
Reboot and you should no longer have the black screen problem.
Now it fully starts up correctly, But, now it will_ not turn off_. We are making progress thanks to your help.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> I did as instructed, it worked and then followed this to make permanent:
> You can make this workaround permanent by:
> 
> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
> ...


Disabling acpi also breaks certain functionalities, for example the physical power button may no longer be programmable to shutdown/hibernate/suspend the system. Pressing it while the OS is running will have no effect, that is, it will do nothing, regardless of what you configured it to do.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

So what is the next step? Do I have to revert back to the original setting? Once pc is running the only way to turn off is holding power button, not a good choice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is this way https://www.fosslinux.com/1115/how-...-by-command-line-in-ubuntu-and-linux-mint.htm


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

So after fixing the first issue, I now have the no shutdown issue. Decided to go back to the first option, easier to just hit power button a second time to boot. At least I am learning about the commands. :smile:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> So after fixing the first issue, I now have the no shutdown issue. Decided to go back to the first option, easier to just hit power button a second time to boot. At least I am learning about the commands. :smile:


Was the power button on the main menu also not working?


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

That is correct, the power off button would start to shut down pc but would hang on the small Mint logo on the screen. I gave it several minutes to turn off but would not, also tried the ctrl alt delete, also did not work. Only way to turn off, had to hold power button to force shutdown.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> That is correct, the power off button would start to shut down pc but would hang on the small Mint logo on the screen. I gave it several minutes to turn off but would not, also tried the ctrl alt delete, also did not work. Only way to turn off, had to hold power button to force shutdown.


That, unfortunately, is a known downside to disabling acpi. It seems your netbook's firmware (BIOS) has support for the Linux OSI, and it is querying the kernel about it, but the kernel is ignoring this query and continues to feign Windows ACPI compatibility as is its default behaviour. 


```
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: bus type PCI registered
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Dell-Video)
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code
Oct 03 09:45:37 rod-LT20 kernel: ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
```
The firmware can disable certain windows-specific acpi features if it detects a Linux OS, thus potentially avoiding compatibility issues with the Linux ACPI implementation, so you might wanna try setting a boot option that tells the kernel to respond with "true" when the BIOS queries whether it's Linux OS. To do this, add the boot option *acpi_osi=Linux* and see how it goes.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I did as suggested, no change.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> I did as suggested, no change.


Well, that's the end of the road for me.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rodb said:


> Thanks again for all your help.


You're welcome.


----------

